# Trinkblase. Wie Schlauch und Mundstück langfristig sauber halten?



## micast (24. Juni 2013)

Ich hatte lange eine Source Trinkblase in meinem Trinkrucksack, die ich nun aber wegen Schimmel in Schlauch und Mundstück austauschen musste. Ich habe mir eine neue Hydrapak-Blase gekauft und möchte diese nun längerfristig schimmelfrei halten, weiß jedoch nicht, wie ich Schlauch und Mundstück richtig trocken bekommen soll, nach einer Ausfahrt. Die Reiningungstipps beziehen sich meistens auf die Blase selbst oder es wird gezeigt wie man mit einer Bürste den Schlauch reinigen kann. Im Mundstück bleibt jedoch zwangläufig Wasser zurück, da es ja eine Art Ventil hat um nicht auszulaufen. 

Hat jemand einen Tipp? Benutze meinen Rucksack mehrmals die Woche und nur mit Wasser.


----------



## Pionec (24. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

ich spüle den Schlauch erst mit richtig heissem Wasser aus, teilweise nehme ich eine Spritze zur Hilfem damit ich mir nicht die Finger verbrenne, und danach blase ich den Schlauch vom Mundstück her mit Druckluft aus, bis keine Tropfen mehr kommen. 

Anschließend hänge ich den Schlauch in die Sonne, oder im Winter vor den Ofen, zum Resttrocknen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (24. Juni 2013)

Mit heißem Wasser den Schlauch durchspülen danach jag ich mit Pressluft aus dem Kompressor ein Stückchen zusammengeknülltes Papiertaschentuch durch. So wird der Schlauch innen trocken und hängengebliebenen Rückstände gehen so auch mit raus. Das Mundstück wechsel ich meist jedes Jahr.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (24. Juni 2013)

Kennste einen Schweißer? 
Ich hab einen 2,4er Schweißdraht und drück mit dem ein Stück Stoff durch. Alles schön sauber und trocken


----------



## Schoasdromme (24. Juni 2013)

Ich lege meine gleich nach Gebrauch  mit Trinkblase immer ins Gefrierfach, und dort bleibt sie bis 
um zum nächsten Einsatz.
Da schimmelt nix mehr.


----------



## Wolfplayer (24. Juni 2013)

dmr-bike schrieb:


> Ich lege meine gleich nach Gebrauch  mit Trinkblase immer ins Gefrierfach, und dort bleibt sie bis
> um zum nächsten Einsatz.
> Da schimmelt nix mehr.



netter Trick...aber da koennte es auf Dauer doch passieren, dass die Schweissnaehte drunter leiden und die Trinkblaes undicht wird


----------



## Schoasdromme (24. Juni 2013)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> netter Trick...aber da koennte es auf Dauer doch passieren, dass die Schweissnaehte drunter leiden und die Trinkblaes undicht wird



Hmm, bis jetzt ist alles dicht...


----------



## micast (24. Juni 2013)

Danke für die Tipps. Werd mir mal einen Draht besorgen für den Schlauch. Aber das Mundstück bleibt doch ein Problem, da kommt man doch nicht hin?!


----------



## Pionec (24. Juni 2013)

Leg das Mundstück regelmäßig in richtig heißen Wasser das desinfiziert dann auch und du hast etwas länger Freude daran.


----------



## Raumfahrer (24. Juni 2013)

Das Mundstück von Source ist mA Schrott, weil es viel zu kompliziert aufgebaut ist und sich schlecht zerlegen und reinigen lässt.
Ich habe deshalb meins entsorgt.

Besser sind die Mundstücke von Camelback oder Platypus.


----------



## Paincake (24. Juni 2013)

Ich frage mich gerade was manche in die Blasen füllen? Wenn ich Apfelsaft- oder Iso-Mix mitnehme kommt das in die Flasche. Bei mir kommt nur Brita-gefiltertes Wasser in die Blase. Nach der Tour wird die Blase nochmal kurz mit Wasser ausgespült, das Mundstück abgezogen und die Blase über einen zweckentfremdeten Zewarollenhalter zum trocknen gestülpt. Ist übrigens eine Camelbak. Das Mundstück find ich überragend.
Die Blase ist seit gut einem Jahr im Einsatz - kein Schimmel, kein Geruch, kein komischer Geschmack, nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tifftoff (24. Juni 2013)

Meine aktuelle Camelbak Blase ist sicher 8 Jahre alt.
Meist fülle ich Orangensaftschorle rein.
Nach jeder Tour mit Wasser ausspülen und dann in die Tiefkühltruhe bei -17Grad.
Die Blase sieht aus wie neu.


----------



## Janf85 (24. Juni 2013)

Aus Sicht meiner Masterbiologen Freundin friert man die Keime gleich mit ein, was sie aber nicht tötet, sie vermehren sich nur langsamer. Weshalb eingefrorenes Fleisch z.B. auch nicht ewig haltbar ist... es verlangsamt nur den Prozess.

Ich fülle uach nur wasser in die blase, Spüle die vor und nach dem Benutzen mit heissem wasser aus und hab sie 1-2 mal von innen mit lappen und seife ausgewaschen ... müsste jetzt 2 Jahre alt sein.


----------



## Max141111 (25. Juni 2013)

Den Schlauch (Camelbak) schleudere ich wie verrückt im Kreis, danach ist kein Tropfen mehr drin.


----------



## fissenid (25. Juni 2013)

dmr-bike schrieb:


> Ich lege meine gleich nach Gebrauch  mit Trinkblase immer ins Gefrierfach, und dort bleibt sie bis
> um zum nächsten Einsatz.
> Da schimmelt nix mehr.


 
Das funktioniert bei mir auch seit Jahren. Ab und an noch ein paar Kukident Tabs zur Reinigung in die Blase und dann die Bürste durch den Schlauch und gut!

Aber an den 20 Euro für eine neue Blase alle 2-3 Jahre kann es doch auch nicht liegen, oder???


----------



## MucPaul (26. Juni 2013)

Janf85 schrieb:


> Aus Sicht meiner Masterbiologen Freundin friert man die Keime gleich mit ein, was sie aber nicht tötet, sie vermehren sich nur langsamer. Weshalb eingefrorenes Fleisch z.B. auch nicht ewig haltbar ist... es verlangsamt nur den Prozess.
> 
> Ich fülle uach nur wasser in die blase, Spüle die vor und nach dem Benutzen mit heissem wasser aus und hab sie 1-2 mal von innen mit lappen und seife ausgewaschen ... müsste jetzt 2 Jahre alt sein.



Naja, bei -17°C tut sich mit Keimen nichts mehr, weil kein frei verfügbares Wasser mehr zum Leben vorhanden ist. Mammuts in Sibirien wurden nach 30.000 Jahren auch früher an Schlittenhunde verfüttert.

Meine Blase ist aus Silicon und ich spüle die nach Gebrauch mit kochendem Wasser und etwas Zitronensäure (Entkalker) aus und hänge sie zum Trocknen auf. Niemals Probleme gehabt. 
Ich benutze das Camelback Bite Valve und bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Paincake (26. Juni 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> ... etwas Zitronensäure (Entkalker) ...



auch ein sehr guter Tip!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CallMeIshmael (26. Juni 2013)

dmr-bike schrieb:


> Ich lege meine gleich nach Gebrauch  mit Trinkblase immer ins Gefrierfach, und dort bleibt sie bis
> um zum nächsten Einsatz.
> Da schimmelt nix mehr.



Mach ich auch so, Aufwand hält sich somit in Grenzen...


----------



## saturno (26. Juni 2013)

micast schrieb:


> Ich hatte lange eine Source Trinkblase in meinem Trinkrucksack, die ich nun aber wegen Schimmel in Schlauch und Mundstück austauschen musste. Ich habe mir eine neue Hydrapak-Blase gekauft und möchte diese nun längerfristig schimmelfrei halten, weiß jedoch nicht, wie ich Schlauch und Mundstück richtig trocken bekommen soll, nach einer Ausfahrt. Die Reiningungstipps beziehen sich meistens auf die Blase selbst oder es wird gezeigt wie man mit einer Bürste den Schlauch reinigen kann. Im Mundstück bleibt jedoch zwangläufig Wasser zurück, da es ja eine Art Ventil hat um nicht auszulaufen.
> 
> Hat jemand einen Tipp? Benutze meinen Rucksack mehrmals die Woche und nur mit Wasser.





correga tabs und die hier:


http://cdn.idealo.com/folder/Produc...roduktbild_mid/deuter-streamer-tube-brush.jpg



deuter-streamer-tube-brush, gibts auch von anderen firmen.


----------



## MucPaul (26. Juni 2013)

Also, den Kukident Kram will ich nicht in meinem Wassertank haben. Da kann ich auch gleich eine Chlortablette reinwerfen. 

Das mit Schimmel etc. verstehe ich nicht. Schimmel bildet sich doch nur, wenn i.) Wasser vorhanden ist und ii.) irgendwas zum Leben (= Saftreste).

Wenn man die Blase mit heissem Wasser nach Gebrauch gut ausspült und zum Trocknen aufhängt, kann sich kein Schimmel bilden. Habe ich in all den Jahren noch nie gesehen.
Und mein Eisfach brauche ich im Sommer immer für Eiswürfel und Eiscreme. Da passt keine Blase mehr rein. 

Dennoch, anstatt mit teurem Natriumperborat (Corega, Kuki) den Beutel zu desinfizieren und dann das Zeugs im Beutel zu haben, reicht ein Teelöffel Zitronensäure (Heitmann aus der Drogerie ist lebensmittelecht) und ein Wasserkocher. Das desinfiziert genauso gut und gibt keinen Minz- oder Ozongeschmack.


----------



## micast (26. Juni 2013)

Es bildeten sich bei mir solch schwarze Punkte im Schlauch und Mundstück. Würde es eher Stockflecken nennen als Schimmel. Und sowas entsteht, wie auch in Wohnungen "nur" durch Feuchtigkeit. Ich hatte auch immer nur Wasser dabei.


----------



## Raumfahrer (26. Juni 2013)

Zum Desinfizieren verwende ich kostengünstig normales Backpulver.
(sollte in jedem Haushalt vorhanden sein)

Wer mag, kann ja mit klarem Alkohol nachspülen... 
da schimmelt dann auch nix mehr.

Für den Schlauch gibt es auch spezielle Reinigungsbürsten. Damit geht das Säubern sehr einfach.


----------



## decay (27. Juni 2013)

Reinigungsset


----------



## Boogiemonster (1. Juli 2013)

Hatte früher bei den ersten Trinkblasen auch immer mal wieder mit schwarzen Stockflecken im Schlauch zu kämpfen. 

Am wenigsten Zeit meiner Meinung nach benötigt die Methode: Nach Gebrauch heiß durchwaschen und ab ins Eisfach. Seitdem ist Ruhe und der Beutel ist auch in 2 Minuten einsatzbereit. Das Mundstück kurz unter warmes Wasser halten und es kann losgehen.


----------



## Farodin (3. Juli 2013)

Kukident von Zeit zu Zeit und das Deuter Reinigungsset nach jeder Fahrt.

Ich vermute mal, dass die Weichmacher sich über heißes Wasser auch sehr freuen.  
Das Einfrieren hat auf die Keimzahl keine Wirkung (genauso wie "warmes" Wasser - es muss schon heiß sein). Die werden wieder putzmunter, sobald die Temeratur wieder im Komfortbereich liegt.


----------



## Manson-007 (5. Juli 2013)

Mundstück lässt sich ohne weiteres auseinander nehmen und reinigen.

Den Schlauch kann man mit einer selbst gebastelten Bürste vom Innen sehr gut reinigen (bei Müller-Drogerie für 1.50  gekauft, etwas stutzen und an 2 Schutzblechgestänge festbinden.) !












Alle 4 Wochen zerlege ich das Mundstück und lege die Teil mit 2 Kukident-Tabs in die Trinkblase.
Der Schlauch wird angeschlossen und das Wasserniveau so senken, dass der Schlauch voll mit der Reinigungsflüssigkeit füllt. 
Das ganze 30 Minuten stehen lassen, dann gründlich säubern.

Den Schlauch in der Luft schleudern, sodass wenig Flüssigkeit wie möglich drin bleibt. Im Winter föne ich den Schlauch, bevor ich den zum Trocknen hinlege.
Aus dem Schutzblechgestänge hatte ich so eine Art Ständer gebastelt, so trocknet die Trinkblase besser.






Fazit : Nullschimmel in den letzten 5 Jahren. Das Gefrierfach ist mir zu unsicher, der Schimmelbefall wird nur kurzzeitig gestoppt. Besser ist, wenn alles schön trocknen bleibt.


----------



## Schoasdromme (5. Juli 2013)

^^
Wie soll denn der Schimmel entstehen, wenn ich die Blase mit Schlauch schon
 im
Neuzustand im Gefrierfach aufbewahre und sie nur bei Benutzung raus nehme, und nach Gebrauch gleich wieder dorthin zurücklege?
Mache ich auch seit Jahren so, Fazit: noch nie Schimmel oder Ablagerungen gehabt.
Deine Methode mag wohl auch wirksam sein, ist mir aber zu aufwendig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manson-007 (5. Juli 2013)

Man ist den ganzen Tag mit der Trinkblase unterwegs und im Laufe der Zeit entsteht im Schlauch einen unsichtbaren schleinigen Wasserfilm.

Da hilft es wenig nach jeder Fahrt das Zeug ins Gefrierfach zu packen


----------



## Schoasdromme (5. Juli 2013)

...bei mir ist noch nie  nach so kurzer Zeit ein "schleimiger Wasserfilm" entstanden.
Hört sich ja eklig an, was trinkst du denn da, abgestandene Energydrinks?
 

Naja, soll jeder machen wie er will, für mich war bis jetzt das Gefrierfach die einfachste, schnellste und effektivste Methode.
Ride on.


----------



## Manson-007 (5. Juli 2013)

Naja, wie es aussieht, hast du den Schlauch auch noch nie geputzt, dann kommt natürlich nichst raus.
Persönlich trinke nur Wasser und keine Säfte. Naja soll jeder machen, wie er/sie es für richtig hält.


----------



## americo (5. Juli 2013)

ich habe auch die deuter/source trinkblase, nachdem ich jahrelang verschiedene camelbaks verwendet habe.

ich bin kein großer "schrauber", wem das source mundstück zu komplex aufgebaut ist, der sollte unbedingt zum aufpumpen seiner fahrradreifen einen fachhändler aufsuchen!

also im ernst, einmal die bda lesen, mundstück auseinanderbauen und fertig.
(auf dem Foto vom Mundstück fehlt anscheinend die feder)

ich fahre meist mit ca. 1/4 A-saft-rest wasser, manchmal auch mal isotonische getränke.

Nach gebrauch blase und schlauch sauber mit heissem wasser (<60°) ausspülen und zum trocknen aufhängen.

Gebissreiniger eignen sich bestens ab und zu, wenn mit den dingern millionen von menschen seit zig jahren ihren zahnersatz reinigen...
Auch gefrierfach halte ich für eine praktikable lösung.

aber man natürlich auch aus allem eine wissenschaft machen...

vor dem füllen der trinkblase mit wasser sollte man sowieso am besten jedesmal eine detaillierte trinkwasseruntersuchung durchführen lassen.
wer weis schon welche keine sich in den rohren festgesetzt haben...


----------



## Manson-007 (5. Juli 2013)

americo schrieb:


> ich bin kein großer "schrauber", wem das source mundstück zu komplex aufgebaut ist, der sollte unbedingt zum aufpumpen seiner fahrradreifen einen fachhändler aufsuchen!


Das blaue Teil abnehmen, schon liegen die Teile frei, kostet kein 3 Sek. 



americo schrieb:


> aber man natürlich auch aus allem eine wissenschaft machen...
> 
> vor dem füllen der trinkblase mit wasser sollte man sowieso am besten  jedesmal eine detaillierte trinkwasseruntersuchung durchführen lassen.
> wer weis schon welche keine sich in den rohren festgesetzt haben...


Ich hatte schon mal im Schlauch einen schmierigen Wasserfilm gehabt. Das Ganze war nach dem letzten Alpencross Ende September passiert, weil das Wasser im Schlauch nie richtig trocknen konnte, als musste danach der Zahnreiniger zum Einsatz kommen.



americo schrieb:


> (auf dem Foto vom Mundstück fehlt anscheinend die feder)



Gut gesehen  - Da der Service exellent ist, hatte ich für Junior eine neue Trinkblase bestellt.


----------



## <NoFear> (5. Juli 2013)

wer in der trinkblase "gesüssten Wassermix" mitführt, muss sich langfristig gesehen nicht wundern, dass sich bei unsachgemäßer Säuberung irgendwann Schimmel bildet.

Empfehlung: In die Trinkblase "nur" reines Wasser einfüllen... dann nach der Tour die Blase+Schlauch+Mundstück einfach mit heissem Wasser ausspülen und zum Trocknen aufhängen! Perfectomento!


----------



## Tifftoff (6. Juli 2013)

Irgendwas mache ich falsch.
Ich versuche seit 15 Jahren meine erste Camelbak Trinkblase zu versiffen und dass sie Schimmel ansetzt.
Einfüllen tue ich O-Saft Schore, nach der Tour mit Wasser ausspülen und dann ins Tiefkühlfach ( -17 Grad ). Mehr mache ich nicht.

Irgendwas stimmt da nicht, meine Blase will einfach nicht versiffen.


----------



## Schoasdromme (7. Juli 2013)

Naja, wie hier schon erwähnt wurde, manche machen aus dem Thema "Trinkblase" eine echte Doktorarbeit...


----------



## -Wally- (7. Juli 2013)

Tifftoff schrieb:


> Irgendwas mache ich falsch.
> Ich versuche seit 15 Jahren meine erste Camelbak Trinkblase zu versiffen und dass sie Schimmel ansetzt.
> Einfüllen tue ich O-Saft Schore, nach der Tour mit Wasser ausspülen und dann ins Tiefkühlfach ( -17 Grad ). Mehr mache ich nicht.
> 
> Irgendwas stimmt da nicht, meine Blase will einfach nicht versiffen.



Können wir uns zusammen tun! 
Ich nehme mir schon seit Jahren vor, mal in eine neue Blase zu investieren, hab jetzt seit über 8 Jahren eine Deuter Blase im Einsatz, zum wandern und biken, so ein Drei Liter Teil, und die will und will nicht schwächeln. Da kommt nur kalkarmes Wasser rein, nach der Tour wird alles kurz mit warmem Wasser durchgespült, dann sofort eingefroren, 10 min vor der nächsten Tour dann wieder aus dem Eisfach geholt....Die Blase ist noch immer wie neu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.D. (8. Juli 2013)

dmr-bike schrieb:


> Ich lege meine gleich nach Gebrauch  mit Trinkblase immer ins Gefrierfach, und dort bleibt sie bis
> um zum nächsten Einsatz.
> Da schimmelt nix mehr.



Hatte ich auch mal gemacht. Bis das Mineralwasser dann irgendwann nach Kohlrabi geschmeckt hat.

Gruß


----------



## Manson-007 (8. Juli 2013)

S.D. schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch mal gemacht. Bis das Mineralwasser dann irgendwann nach Kohlrabi geschmeckt hat.
> 
> Gruß



Naja, dafür aber angeblich keimfrei - Leben tun wir aber alle noch


----------



## Schoasdromme (9. Juli 2013)

S.D. schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch mal gemacht. Bis das Mineralwasser dann irgendwann nach Kohlrabi geschmeckt hat.
> 
> Gruß




Evtl. mal über den Inhalt deines Gefrierfachs nachdenken?


----------



## tomtom1986 (12. Juli 2013)

Hat zufällig jemand ne anleitung zum zerlegen des Hydrapek Mundstücks? und interessant wäre auch noch wie ich den Schlauch abbekomme. Mit roher Gewalt bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich da nicht was zerstöre.


----------



## sp00n82 (12. Juli 2013)

Anstatt Kukident oder Backpulver (enthält Natriumhydrogencarbonat, besser bekannt als Speisesoda, Kaiser Natron oder Bullrich Salz) zu verwenden, könnt ihr auch auf die günstigere Variante Waschsoda (Natriumcarbonat) ausweichen. Gibts z.B. bei Edeka für ~1 pro 500g Packung als "Reines Soda" in einer weißen Verpackung.
Einfach 1EL pro Liter Wasser verwenden und damit den Behälter füllen und einweichen lassen. Danach sollte nix mehr am Leben sein da drin. 

Eignet sich auch hervorragend für andere Sachen, wie z.B. angebrannte Töpfe/Backbleche, Flecken auf Kleidung oder vergilbte/graue Wäsche. Scheint auch gut gegen Flechten/Algen auf Außenflächen, Verfärbungen von Kaffeemaschinen/Geschirr u.ä. zu helfen, aber das hab ich selber nur gelesen bisher.


Achtung, nicht für Aluminium, Wolle oder Seide verwenden. Außerdem entfettet es die Haut, also sind Handschuhe empfehlenswert (bei kurzem Kontakt, wie z.B. Wäsche eintauchen, konnte ich aber bis auf ein seifiges Gefühl bisher keine Probleme feststellen).
Und Essen solltet ihr das auch nicht unbedingt, da lieber wieder auf Speisesoda wechseln.


----------



## flachmaennchen (12. Juli 2013)

Ich spüle meine Blase samt Schlauch einfach immer nur nach und vor jedem Gebrauch mit heißem Wasser durch. Danach Blase mit Zewa ein bisschen austrocknen, zwei drei zusammengeknüllte Zewas locker reinstopfen, damit Luft in die Blase kommt und zum trocknen aufhängen bis zum nächsten Gebrauch. Den Schlauch häng ich auch einfach immer nur auf nach dem Ausspülen, der braucht allerdings ziemlich lange zum Austrocknen. Im Normalfall trocknet er nie ganz, weil ich ihn eh jeden Tag benutze.

Das ganze rumgepansche mit Kukident und Co. würde ich mir nur antun, wenn ich die alles für längere Zeit nicht verwenden will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (12. Juli 2013)

ALso ich hab immer nur Wasser drin. Ausleeren tu ich die Blase so gut wie nie. Meistens fülle ich sie einfach nur wieder nach *g* Ich hatte noch nie irgendein "Kontaminationsproblem"... Gewaschen habe ich das Ding in den letzten zweieinhalb Jahren nie.  (ich verwende sie so 4-6x pro Woche).


----------



## americo (12. Juli 2013)

ich weis zwar, dass ich drin in einem forum voller freaks bin, der normale nutzer- auch wenn's viele hier nicht fassen können, wird eine trinkblase nicht täglich nutzen.
und in dem fall tut reinigung sicher gut, besonders wenn man zuckerhaltige getränke nutzt, was ebenfalls beim "normalbiker" öfter der fall sein wird.
man muss es wie gesagt nicht übertreiben und nicht "akademisieren", aber nach dem fahren ausleeren, wenn man nicht vorhat am nächsten tag wieder zu fahren, sauber auswaschen, zum trocknen aufhängen und ab und zu mal nen gebissreiniger ist sicher ok und dürfte keinerlei problem sein.
wenn man den schlauch sauber mit warmen wasser durchspült und dann zum trocknen aufhängt sollte das auch keinerlei probleme mit schimmel etc. geben.
man muss da sicher kein putzteufel sein, etwas pflege und gut ist's...


----------



## Scili (12. Juli 2013)

Ähem... ich hab meine Trinkblase (die Dakine- Coop- Firma da) seit 3 Jahren in Gebrauch.
Wenn ich täglich fahre und evtl. 1 Ruhetag dazwischen ist, mach ich nix. Fülle nur immer n bisschen Kranberger nach.
Wenn die Blase länger als 1-2 Wochen nicht benutzt wurde, dann spüle ich mit Spüli und warmem Wasser durch, Mundstück wird von aussen mit Spüli und warmem Wasser gereinigt.
Hab ne leicht gelbe Verfärbung im Schlauch. Ansonsten nix.
Wenn ich losfahre schlucke ich die 1-2 ersten Schlücke nicht, sondern spüle den Mund und spucke es aus.
Und wisst ihr was? Ich lebe noch.

Erinnert mich an die Situation am 24/7 Milchautomaten beim Bauern gestern auf ner Tour:
Ein Aufkleber warnt davor, die Milch erst abzukochen vor dem Verzehr. Das amüsierte eine alte Dame sehr.
Die trinkt die Milch, die direkt von den Kühen kommt schon immer direkt, ohne diese abzukochen.
Klar- der Bauer ist verpflichtet, auf das Abkochen hinzuweisen.

Keime im Wasser etc. können höchstens Menschen mit schwachem Immunsys schaden.
Ich hatte da noch nie Probs mit.
Wer weiss? Vielleicht macht mich diese leicht unhygienische Herangehensweise ja auch stärker?


----------



## Matschgo (12. Juli 2013)

dmr-bike schrieb:


> Naja, wie hier schon erwähnt wurde, manche machen aus dem Thema "Trinkblase" eine echte Doktorarbeit...



sonst wärs ja langweilig hier 


Ich wasch meine Trinkblasen (CB) nach jeder Fahrt kurz mit heissem Wasser aus, spreiz nen Abstandhalter rein und häng sie auf zum trocknen... das klappt seit Jahren ohne Probleme... Den Schlauch spül ich auch nur kurz mal durch... mehr muss wirklich nicht sein find ich


----------



## trialsrookie (19. Juli 2013)

Tifftoff schrieb:


> Irgendwas mache ich falsch.
> Ich versuche seit 15 Jahren meine erste Camelbak Trinkblase zu versiffen und dass sie Schimmel ansetzt.
> Einfüllen tue ich O-Saft Schore, nach der Tour mit Wasser ausspülen und dann ins Tiefkühlfach ( -17 Grad ). Mehr mache ich nicht.
> 
> Irgendwas stimmt da nicht, meine Blase will einfach nicht versiffen.



+1! 
15 Jahre kann ich nicht anbieten, aber knapp 10 sind es immerhin. Ich nehme mir immer wieder mal vor, die Blase zu wechseln ... aber nachdem das so problemlos läuft, warum mehr Plastikmüll produzieren, als notwendig?


----------



## Dampfsti (19. Juli 2013)

Matschgo schrieb:


> sonst wärs ja langweilig hier
> 
> 
> Ich wasch meine Trinkblasen (CB) nach jeder Fahrt kurz mit heissem Wasser aus, spreiz nen Abstandhalter rein und häng sie auf zum trocknen... das klappt seit Jahren ohne Probleme... Den Schlauch spül ich auch nur kurz mal durch... mehr muss wirklich nicht sein find ich




+1

Ich war nur zu geizig in nen Trockenständer zu investieren und nehm ein frisches Abtrockentuch

Mach sie aber bestenfalls jede Woche einmal sauber, d.h. Mit heißem Wasser ausspülen...
Ansonsten immer nur vor der Tour Wasser raus, kurz durchspülen und neues Leitungswasser rein.


----------



## Veloce (19. Juli 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> +1
> 
> Ich war nur zu geizig in nen Trockenständer zu investieren und nehm ein frisches Abtrockentuch



Dafür nehm ich einen Kartoffelstampfer .
Blase drüber stülpen und trocknen lassen .
Das geht nu auch schon fast vier Jahre gut


----------



## Cherry (18. August 2014)

Hat jemand von euch die Trinkblase (oder den Schlauch) schon in die Spülmaschine gesteckt?
Meine kann man angeblich auch da drin waschen, aber da bin ich noch etwas skeptisch, ob die das auf Dauer aushält.
Bringt das dann beim Schlauch überhaupt was, die Öffnung ist ja relativ klein, ich glaube kaum, dass die Spülmaschine so viel Power hat, das Wasser da komplett durchzublasen, oder?
Ich hab im Übrigen eine von Evoc.


----------



## Arcbound (19. August 2014)

Wenn ich die Blase länger nicht nutze, zieh ich den Schlauch von der Blase ab, mach das Mundstück ab, und hänge ihn auf. So kann er gut austrocknen. Ähnlich wie bei den Trocknungstürmen der Feuerwehr. In die Blase kommt ein geknülltes sauberes Geschirrtuch. So kann alles schön trocknen. Und die Blase nutze ich jetzt schon jahrelang. Ausspülen der Blase nach Benutzung ist natürlich selbstverständlich.


----------



## Mzungu (21. August 2014)

Anstatt Corega Tabs kann man auch gut Spülmaschinenpulver nehmen. Das ist eh mein Universalreinigungsmittel - damit hab ich letztes Umwerfer und Schaltgehäuse gereinigt (Für etwa ne Stunde in nen Eimer mit warmem Wasser und Spülmaschinenpulver eingelegt, dananch mit der Bürste gereiningt und mit klarem Wasser abgespült...).
Warmes Wasser und etwa 1 EL Pulver in die Blase und das ganze für ne Nacht liegen lassen. Die Lösung auf jeden Fall auch in den Schlauch und das Mundstück laufen lassen. Danach mit klarem Wasser nachspülen und trocknen lassen. Das Mundstück mache ich immer noch extra mit einem Q-Tip und Octanisept (Schleimhautdesinfektionsmittel) sauber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

